# [SOLVED] DI-624 D-Link router problems



## AspiringWannaBe (Aug 9, 2007)

There are anywhere from 2 to 6 computers connecting to this router wirelessly and 2 wired. From time to time the wireless connections seem to lose Internet access. Usually it's a round robin of disconnects and occasionally more than one user will be denied access. This only affects the Internet. I can still print or get to the server as well as ping both but I cannot ping the router or anything on the Internet. It's very rare that I cannot get to any resources but it will happen. The usual fix is to power cycle the router. At first I thought the router was failing so I purchased a Linksys router and that one gave me bandwidth problems, dropped everyone to either 1 or 11 mbps, when more than one user connected wirelessly. One odd thing is that I think the D-Link is performing better since putting it back after trying the Linksys. I did reset it to factory settings and reentered our network settings before reconnecting per a friends suggestion. So, now I am taking the Linksys back and wondering which router to buy or what I can do to the current one to make sure it doesn't deny access anymore?
Any suggestions or information as to why this is happening?
Thanks,
AWB
:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DI-624 D-Link router problems*

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## AspiringWannaBe (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: DI-624 D-Link router problems*

I had already done 1 & 4 and the location has not changed since first setup about two years ago but these problems are recent. So, it sounds like 3 is the last option. If that doesn't work is it safe to say the router needs replacing?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DI-624 D-Link router problems*

Either that or you have device(s) that are interfering with the wireless communications.


----------



## AspiringWannaBe (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: DI-624 D-Link router problems*

Finally updated the firmware and things seem to be faster so that's nice. I was wondering why I will see two wireless connections one is the one that I set up and one is dlink but does not have much of a signal. I know they both come from the same router because when I unplug the power both disappear. Is there a setting I have forgotten to make or just plain missed? Other than that keeping my fingers crossed that the update helps.
Thanks for the input johnwill.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DI-624 D-Link router problems*

Hard to say, don't know what you're seeing there. You can use NetStumbler to look at the wireless connection and see what characteristics they have.


----------



## AspiringWannaBe (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: DI-624 D-Link router problems*

Well, the fight is over and the router is dead. It finally stopped wanting to work late Tuesday night so yesterday I bought a Linksys and it seems to be making everyone happy. Thanks again for the help johnwill but this router just couldn't handle the harsh conditions anymore. This thread is closed.


----------

